# ´nother ResiNews: Can anybody say "VW 411"?



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*ResiNews: VW 411 update*

Hi folks,

the first 2 resin VW 411 bodies popped out of the mold this morning (at 2.00 AM - *yaaawn*)!

Her are the update pics:



















Looking forward for tonite finishing the first one! 

Stay tuned!  

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello Claus :wave: 
Yes, I remember those, here they call'em "squarebacks". There are a few in the VW club here in Daytona. There are'nt many left here either, at least in FL. That will make a sweet T-Jet! :thumbsup: I cant wait to see the finished body!

Larry


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Vw 411*

:wave: This was the "forgotten" VW if I remember correctly. The type 4 came in a 4-dr sedan & 2 dr wagon. It was repaleced by the 412 which was basicly the same car. Did very poorly in sales. It shared its 2-litre engine with the ' 71 & later type 2 bus. I had the type 3 notch back & fastback. I have a matchbox version that I may prototype someday. :dude:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Just another preview shot:*










Best regards,

Claus

www.c-jet500.devu


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 

Claus, Looks like another winner... 

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Claus,
I still can't get over how perfect these bodies look. When I used to cast, it was everything I could do just to get a complete body out, much less a picture perfect finish. You need to do some that will fit an AFX chassis someday. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Claus, You, sir, are my hero! IF I ever get that good, maybe they will call me Claus Jr.
My heart is in it but my skills are still on the weak side.
Congrats on another beauty, eh?!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Great Job Claus on the VW !*

:thumbsup: I am very impressed ! LMK when they are for sale ! Perhaps it is you who is up to the job of doing the Bristol cars that I am thinking of.Keep them coming !

Neal :dude:


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

VERY cool Clause! Everything I see from you is just top quality.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

WoW

How do you make the glass? I checked out your site and dang you do make some sweet cars. There must be a tremendous amount of satisfaction in makeing cars yourself.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*VW 411 - final update! Now where´s the beach??? *

Hi folks,

thanks for all your nice comments again! That´s what it takes to get them coming. 

It took another evening to get my first resin VW 411 on the track (I sometimes get lost in painting the details...)

The surfboards aren´t glued in place, I just thought they´d be nice for a photo session. BTW: That car´s even handling more than well without the extra load! ;-)

So here are the final update pics:




























Greetings to all from Germany (home of the aircooled ones),

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello Claus,

Great work you've done here! 
Weren't these engines tied to Porsche in some way? The were never very popular in the States--very sluggish and with the auto-box. I worked at a VW dealer when these first came out.

Claus, me thinks that might need a lite kit installed. The headlites look a bit bug-eyed. I know you have made great progress in lighting from what you were doing 2 years ago. This one could be a good candidate.

Excellent work, mate! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

OK, I hate to act like a newbie and drag up old posts......but this VW 411 is AWESOME!!!! My wife is a HUGE VW fanatic.....and this is a VW I'd like to pick up for her.... Claus, how much are the bodies?


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*For vintage VW fans...*

Hi TX Street Racer,

thanks for the comliments!  

Nice to see there are still some more VW fans alive!

So what about a metallic green one?










Another must-have for a VW AND T-Jet fan might be this one:










I´ll shoot you a PM later...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Claus, indeed the metallic green 411 was my favorite version you pictured on your site.

As for your VW Bug.....it's a toss up between the white wall tired aqua ragtop you just pictured....and the aqua "cal custom" style Bug you pistured on your site. 

My wife and I both drooled like little kids in a candy shop last night when we saw your pics for the first time. I've GOTTA get some of those castings in my collection...no doubt about it  

Any plans for a VW Squareback????? I'd LOVE to see you cast a nice squareback wagon.....just think....a surf rack on top, and slam the body down as far as possible on the chassis and you'd have one SWEET slot car


----------

